# Sticky  Post Your Dirtjumps!



## bikin_lex (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey lads, We've had a 'Post your dirt jump bike' thread, so why not have a 'post your dirtjumps trails' thread? Im currently making some, so I'll post em up when I'm finished in a few weeks.:thumbsup:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

if any of you think the digging isn't brutally slow, the ground isn't filled with huge rocks, we don't have to break our backs getting stuff done and continue to do so just to keep it rideable, all of you are sadly mistaken...

we aren't blessed, we just don't whine about not having dope stuff to ride, we STFU and make it happen...


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Thats cool man -- just remember kids you get out what you put in. There is no dirt jump fairy who waves a magic wand and jumps appear. 

But thats sweet you put in that much work im sure in the end its all worth it. Ill be tackling my own project this spring so if im not getting ripped from biking im sure the digging will do it!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i miss these places. stupid tree huggers...


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

they're not really good pics. just some stills taken from a DV camcorder. I also didn't build these. i just decided to jump them while i was there. Maybe going again next weekend, weather permitting and as long as i get my new handlebars and stem as they kind of bent on that seconds jump. So i'll take some better pictures then.


----------



## bikin_lex (Jul 2, 2006)

I got some pics of what we're working on this afternoon. We're going to make it into a 3-pac with some transfers and hips but we'll leave that till next year. They're quite small as its our first time building and riding dirtjumps but so far they're still fun to ride. Theres also a couple of pictures of some shore we've been working on. 

The rhythm starts wth a step up, then goes into a small double and we've just started work on another double - using the dirt from the old berm.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*make this thing a sticky!*

pics of our old spot. super sandy and such but gave me and eventually more friends a place to ride locally. used to build out here everyday...just too sandy to keep up without water supply and people seemed to start cracking down on us little by little. were searching for another spot to build but unfortunately no luck so far..


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

nicest dub i ever seen, stolen from the flybikes site


----------



## bneall (Feb 3, 2006)

more like adopted dj's. All the riders you see help up-keep as well as build here.

rider: 2w4s









rider: Cru Jones









rider: 2w4s









rider: WCH


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i miss these places. stupid tree huggers...


MF'er, why didn't i get to ride these. People who tear down DJ's should be shot.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

One of the new jumps we built a while back...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

2w4s said:


> MF'er, why didn't i get to ride these. People who tear down DJ's should be shot.


those were ill, they go down and to the right of the pic. only a couple heads made them all, i wasn't one of them...


----------



## gatorman (Mar 14, 2007)

What Is A Sticky


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

A thread that always stays open near the top because it is a popular/important/good thread


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

dang wch, sucks those places got ripped down, so nice. we have the same problem with butch hippie enviro lesbians who have nothing better to do than chop up our jumps. b!tches.... oh wch again, you rip dude, i just realized you were one of the guys riding on the rogue movie! crazy stuff


----------



## rracer11 (Nov 18, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

^that jump should be in an art museum. thats the sikkest and most perfect jump ive ever seen


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

some nice spots posted up here... but I thought I remember a thread just like this being posted here quite some time ago??

interesting to see some of these backwoods homegrown shred temples. I dig! literally! haha...
here is an older set near an area where I used to live... pretty illegal, well, highly illegal. but so much sweat went into these... very hidden... and as you can see, not many know about them, so at times go unridden when bros arent' around to rip, so getting overgrown in these pics, which are about a season old now... miss that place, but gotta move on, keep'er rollin', ramble on, goin' round the world!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Not mine... but, here is a pic of the DJs at The Compound...










Edit: Haha. They changed the pic on their website. But, I kinda like this one...


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

*me on my stp*


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

Zboaz new line

















Pakistan

















































































pics of our new spot in Burleson


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

the 'nam


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Holy crap dude, thats alot of pics of alot of nice jumps. They look like so much fun. What state are they in? Looks like PA or a surrounding state.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yo, great pics crazy jim!


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG those jumps are FReakin AMAZING...Yall get some crazy air on those... it makes are measly two foot jump look like crap lol...that's cuz it is but hey whatever...lol wow though dude keep it up


----------



## trailbossss (Oct 22, 2004)

im the guy with the pink tire in the pics. we have those trails because we work our arses off. oh and not in PA, try TX


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

trailbossss said:


> im the guy with the pink tire in the pics. we have those trails because we work our arses off. oh and not in PA, try TX


trailboss or trailpimp? BTW, did you have fun watchn the guys ride today? tubes suck


----------



## huckleberry (Apr 9, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> if any of you think the digging isn't brutally slow, the ground isn't filled with huge rocks, we don't have to break our backs getting stuff done and continue to do so just to keep it rideable, all of you are sadly mistaken...


 that's not entirely true. digging by hand is brutual that's why i rent a small escavater (about the size of a bobcat). it only takes an hour or so to muscle memory the controls enough to do what you want. in a day i can build around 16 jumps. no soar back or blisters on your hands and it can be done with just one person....the drawbacks of course are you can only build where you have permission to do so... which in most cases will be your own property. going renegade with a tractor will surely get you into trouble (although i have done it). the machine will cost between $175 and $250 and in most cases you have to be 21 years of age. small price to pay for instant dj's.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

huckleberry said:


> that's not entirely true. digging by hand is brutual that's why i rent a small escavater (about the size of a bobcat). it only takes an hour or so to muscle memory the controls enough to do what you want. in a day i can build around 16 jumps. no soar back or blisters on your hands and it can be done with just one person....the drawbacks of course are you can only build where you have permission to do so... which in most cases will be your own property. going renegade with a tractor will surely get you into trouble (although i have done it). the machine will cost between $175 and $250 and in most cases you have to be 21 years of age. small price to pay for instant dj's.


been there done that. I saw the city parks manager cruise buy while I still had the tractor in the woods so I waited till they left the area to load the tractor back up. Well just as I was tieing the tractor down to the trailor the dude drives up and asks "uh.......whats the tractor for?" 
on the other hand, I don't mind digging by hand 'cause I just consider the park as my own personal gym. Build the jump=strength training---------ride the jump=aerobics


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice jumps man...i say each person who posts jumps should post tips on making jumps lol


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

Tips: 

Find a spot that is somewhat hidden to keep local kids from tearing them down and landowners off your A$$.

Make sure the spot has dirt that will pack down (not sandy) 

Nearby water source or you will have to wait for a good rain

as you build the jump up keep packing it down and putting a little bit of water all through it (if its dry dirt) I use a 4 ft long 2x4 or 2x6 to pack it with. Be sure to spend quite a bit of time packing it down to make it last a long time.

Make sure the lip has a nice smooth radius on it by rolling your bike up and down it and feeling for hump and bumps. Also I use a flat shovel to do the initial shaping with.

Make the landing more of a wedge shape to begin with as the steeper landings are harder to land on correctly until you get used to jumping and nosing the bike in on the landings

Its a good idea to put a little bit of water on the jumps before you use them each day, it will help them keep from falling apart and will really smooth them out.

Between jumps on rhythm sections it is also a good idea to round out the ground between the landing of one and the takeoff of the next. This area will tend to hold water so you need to dig drainage ditches as well.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

huckleberry said:


> that's not entirely true. digging by hand is brutual that's why i rent a small escavater ....


 you are too late there cool guy, you already missed the pics that i had hotlinked and have since removed to help keep my spot on the DL. if you could get one down into that spot tuffguy, that would be dope. unfortunately it isn't possible....


----------



## huckleberry (Apr 9, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you are too late there cool guy, you already missed the pics that i had hotlinked and have since removed to help keep my spot on the DL. if you could get one down into that spot tuffguy, that would be dope. unfortunately it isn't possible....


 ok....i wish i could follow what the hell your saying so i could respond but whatever


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice jumps


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

I built these for Eric Porter in his Kranked 6 segment. The flair and hand plant were from the year before. He fliped the big one......They were on the DH track for the swiss championships in Les Crosets, Switzerland. I had to take them down after we finished filming. You can see video of these on www.radical-films.com.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

buckoW said:


> I built these for Eric Porter in his Kranked 6 segment. The flair and hand plant were from the year before. He fliped the big one......They were on the DH track for the swiss championships in Les Crosets, Switzerland. I had to take them down after we finished filming. You can see video of these on www.radical-films.com.


wow, now those are some DJ's with a view!!!  very nice! I love the mountains.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

that bike looks sick
gotta parts list for it or somthin? or mabe more pics?


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

I believe its a Black Market Mob with raw finish steel


----------



## JMAR (Aug 17, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> nicest dub i ever seen, stolen from the flybikes site


 Those are sick


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

rracer11 said:


> ^that jump should be in an art museum. thats the sikkest and most perfect jump ive ever seen


Yea thats the first thing that I thought when I first saw it.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

xKREDx said:


> Yea thats the first thing that I thought when I first saw it.


you should see the little book that Fly Bikes made. photography of both riding and jump sculptures is beautiful...


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

ahhh I havnt been on this website in a while, some nice lookin jumps!

my jump spot from last year has had quite a bit of work done to it by some people.. not sure who, but theyve built a little loop it seems as well as a catwalk and a few jumps in it.. I hope they have my shovel that I left there that went missing last year!

eghghg


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

hah wow ur still concerned about a missing shovel? thats funny


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Highbridge Park, Manhattan, NY

Legal pump track and dirt jumps.:


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*.*

cool thread and pics!


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Swiss jumps......


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

me































































riely


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

wow those are beautiful pictures


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

new trail were building, hopefully a pumptrack too.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

The world famous...


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

well here's some from chi town, we got some good rain yesterday and built like crazy, these things are completly different from one week to the next. but well see how the new set up goes when it drys out.


----------



## slingerzz (Dec 2, 2006)

cully said:


> well here's some from chi town, we got some good rain yesterday and built like crazy, these things are completly different from one week to the next. but well see how the new set up goes when it drys out.


those look awesome, are those secret, private, or public jumps cause ill probably be heading up to chicago some this summer and those look like they'd be a lot of fun!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

lol, i was just having a snack getting ready to head over there! haha!


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

coming from bmx, i'm still skeptical of that dude on 26 and a rigid fork... but hes throwin down no doubt.

follow his lead, he's figured it out.


----------



## fool-o (Apr 11, 2007)

man it sucks cause i got no land to build jumps and pissy little kids always wreck mine and my mates jumps after we build them. Bastards

out of curiosity has anyone else got the problem of trying to ride a heavy full suss freeride bike over jumps cause they cant afford a lean mean street/DJ after forking out all their cash plus more?

awsome pics, loving it


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

since my hand has been busted been workin on these by my lonesome, gimp


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's the Pleasanton BMX park in Pleasanton, CA









Click for bigger size.
https://robscomputer.smugmug.com/photos/160321002-O.jpg

Red Devil in Union City, CA


----------



## p0u1 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

those look fun, where are they?


----------



## Chameleonman (Jan 22, 2006)

Wood Chip Step Up in my Yard


----------



## Edward-Oh (Jul 9, 2007)

Those jumps in Chi town look pretty schweet! I need to learn how to DJ--expand my activities expert repertoire!


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

ive got about a mile long dj trail im workin on right now ill get pics up this weekend


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

new secret stuff, with a hip transfer in the 2-3 bowl....


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

dang west coast your stuff is always really nice. Good job!


----------



## 07giantstp2 (Jun 13, 2007)

*me on my stp2 07*

my stp2 wooden take off to dirt landing


----------



## brian boss (Apr 18, 2007)

robscomputer said:


> Here's the Pleasanton BMX park in Pleasanton, CA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokedham (Aug 5, 2007)

*Our Local Dirt Jumps*

Use to Jump this with my Coiler, but today i bought my 1st DJ Bike, can't wait to hit them again  Sorry if the about the pic's or if they did'nt attach, anyway the DJ is a Santacruz Jackal, sweet


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

lmao whats with the 1 inch DJ pic 

also I love the pic of your sister looking pissed because you told her to hold up your bike


----------



## Smokedham (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah man had trouble uploading that 1" pic, and hey thats not my sister, shes my Daughter !!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

smokedham, keep in mind alot of us on here are under 20 so were not use to talking kids......but yea, she does look pissed =P

oh and BTW smokedham......i <3 your jackal *drool*


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

It looks like a BMX frame...


----------



## jbrown456 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have tons of pics of our dirt jumps but they are on my camera phone and I'm not at home and the cable for it is at home, so I'll post them when I get home.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

*newest dj*

Me and one of my friends built this jump up in about 4 hours. We're working on making the landing bigger at the moment. its a basic 10 footer but we wanted to launch you higher rather than a distance jump.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

sorry for the double post.


----------



## Das Hünter (Aug 22, 2007)

thats a sick hole you got there man! i'd be a little sketched out to fall into that thing...but it looks totally worth it! how deep?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Das Hünter said:


> thats a sick hole you got there man! i'd be a little sketched out to fall into that thing...but it looks totally worth it! how deep?


we actually only dug about a foot down from ground level, but the jumps are built high. ill get a better pic so you can see it better. lol


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

http://video.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=4t5u346
me on the same jump afterwards... don't land front wheel 1st on a soft landing. luckily my neck broke the fall. my head hurts along with the road rash my tire gave me along my back and arm. ha.


----------



## chillined (Aug 14, 2007)

You guys are so good! im such a newb T.T


----------



## Das Hünter (Aug 22, 2007)

dude i know...that is pretty sick, i wish there were some of those around my area haha


----------



## Das Hünter (Aug 22, 2007)

If they had a musuem for jumps, im sure those pics would be in there, in the top twenty most beautiful jumps every concieved....if jumps had mommy's and dadd's, these jumps parents would be f'in sexy as hell : - D


----------



## Das Hünter (Aug 22, 2007)

lol oh only a foot? It looks like an all natural spring well or something, lol no thats pretty sick yo, ya get some more pics, you got a whole set of those?


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

Das Hünter said:


> lol oh only a foot? It looks like an all natural spring well or something, lol no thats pretty sick yo, ya get some more pics, you got a whole set of those?


well only one for now, but more are coming soon. Anyways here's some more pictures, with our new roll in.

































plenty of expansion room


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

cool doug. ya posted some more pics up. we definitly need to build that next jump.


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

heres a kind of old pic of ours jumps now that im back into riding again i gotta get out there and start getting these back up they just look like mounds of dirt now!!!


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

norcaldj said:


> heres a kind of old pic of ours jumps now that im back into riding again i gotta get out there and start getting these back up they just look like mounds of dirt now!!!


those are some NICE lookin trails.


----------



## transitiontransition (Sep 1, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> nicest dub i ever seen, stolen from the flybikes site


OMG SOOOOOOOOOOO NICE!!!!!!!:nono:


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> One of the new jumps we built a while back...
> 
> View attachment 243288


Are these jumps in the bay area
california


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

NoBrakes! said:


> Are these jumps in the bay area
> california


Nope. SoCal.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> Nope. SoCal.


I could have sworn I saw the same jump in NorCal...


----------



## mtb2572 (Aug 22, 2007)

the third picture of that insane dirt jump... wow just wow i bet it would suck if someone cased on that while using it as a landing haha


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

not really...


----------



## abhollow (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

haha great pics i love how there is a random deer head on the roof!


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> Nope. SoCal.


I saw these jumps in a biking video
www.insidemtb.com
its a french sight
go to videos
then iyts the second vid
Skip to 9 : 50


----------



## demorider232 (Sep 21, 2007)

bneall said:


> more like adopted dj's. All the riders you see help up-keep as well as build here.
> 
> rider: 2w4s
> 
> ...


its whoops haven't been yet but ill go pretty soon.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

woah! i just dug up this photo from about 2 years ago! this is at one of our old dj spots:


----------



## Waiting for RAD 2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Now I see a group of hard working respectable human beings constructing all these diverse dirt sculptures. You have put so much effort into them, you should all be proud of yourselves. Dirt is beautiful! For those that lose their jumps from time to time, keep your heads up, because there are those times, when you ride upon an others efforts and find yourself in another dirt utopia. Dirt jumps come and go, but dirt junkies will dig forever.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

Waiting for RAD 2 said:


> Now I see a group of hard working respectable human beings constructing all these diverse dirt sculptures. You have put so much effort into them, you should all be proud of yourselves. Dirt is beautiful! For those that lose their jumps from time to time, keep your heads up, because there are those times, when you ride upon an others efforts and find yourself in another dirt utopia. Dirt jumps come and go, but dirt junkies will dig forever.


thank you for adding to my sig :thumbsup:


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

Since my jaw has been wired shut for a while ive been working on thema bunch but have yet to take pictures, so here are the most recent ones i have, they have since been made taller and bigger


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Why was jaw wired shut?


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

DJskeet said:


> Why was jaw wired shut?


well i was riding my bike, same one in the pictures, and slipped a pedal goin like 30 and landed chin first really really hard, i broke 6 teeth, 13 stiches in my chin (dual layered), and jaw broken in three places, my chin broke clean in half, i had surgery and have a ti plate holding my chin together forever. and i got like 12 more days till I get dewired.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Waiting for RAD 2 said:


> Now I see a group of hard working respectable human beings constructing all these diverse dirt sculptures. You have put so much effort into them, you should all be proud of yourselves. Dirt is beautiful! For those that lose their jumps from time to time, keep your heads up, because there are those times, when you ride upon an others efforts and find yourself in another dirt utopia. Dirt jumps come and go, but dirt junkies will dig forever.


hey great post. words of wisdom. welcome to the forums too.

basikbiker, excellent photos, spot looks sweet. Good luck with the Jaw action.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Here is me hitting a jump I built with Phil for the WC 4x in Champery. They already took it down so I never really got to session it. The photo is from a day when I hit it twice and then went back to shaping the rest of the track.


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

sweet jumps

lol, go too high and a branch will smack you.


----------



## motomack86 (Jan 13, 2007)

Im sure some of you will recognize this spot,ive been working on these for years.This was last season after a fresh rebuild.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

buckoW said:


> Here is me hitting a jump I built with Phil for the WC 4x in Champery. They already took it down so I never really got to session it. The photo is from a day when I hit it twice and then went back to shaping the rest of the track.


sweet


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

motomack86 said:


> Im sure some of you will recognize this spot,ive been working on these for years.This was last season after a fresh rebuild.


how are they this right now? but those are some crazy sweet jumps. didnt get to ride there but checked them out.... so sweet


----------



## motomack86 (Jan 13, 2007)

paintballeerXC said:


> how are they this right now? but those are some crazy sweet jumps. didnt get to ride there but checked them out.... so sweet


There in good shape right now,just rode there on sunday.This winter were going to make some more changes to the main pack.Next summer should be the best ever for this spot.


----------



## ElBandito (May 18, 2007)

motomack86 said:


> Im sure some of you will recognize this spot,ive been working on these for years.This was last season after a fresh rebuild.


Wow that looks soo clean compared to how it is now. PM sent.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

motomack86 said:


> Im sure some of you will recognize this spot,ive been working on these for years.This was last season after a fresh rebuild.


is that shells?


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bastard city officials wouldn't let anyone build these jumps at an old dump site; used to be jumps, got torn down. Now a group got the green light for next spring for a DJ park, but I'll believe when I see. Otherwise, we've got freeride trails (which are basically a MTX track w/some tables, a few hips, lots of gaps and some drops). There's a service road at the small ski resort up the street that has three hip - type jumps along the road with a drop too that then segues into some street options at the bottom: a stair set and a concrete embankment with a five foot drop to grass tranny. All fun but nothing like classic CA tomb sets! ****, I'd kill for a mere pump track.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

secret


----------



## mtnbiker0316 (Nov 17, 2007)

where are these at?


----------



## mtnbiker0316 (Nov 17, 2007)

any one know of any good DJ spots in the Philly area?


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

better shot no one gets where abouts of these.


----------



## D-ville Rider (Nov 23, 2007)

My Norcal spot


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Porter and a dirt quarter on the Swiss Nationals DH track


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

thats a really cool shot, with the mountains in the background.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

anyone have pictures of the aptos post office? i guess the next closest is a video...cam mccaul at aptos 




heres the aftermath of me jumping there....in case you are wondering...brake lever into my arm, and a chipped albow


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

mtnbiker0316 said:


> any one know of any good DJ spots in the Philly area?


Where exactly do you live? There are some at Pennypack(never been there) Wissahickon (at the bowl near daisy field). I have a few at my spot too. I need to build some more, but the weather sucks and I don't have any help.


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

igotbanned said:


> heres the aftermath of me jumping there....in case you are wondering...brake lever into my arm, and a chipped albow


ouch. looks like something out of Planet Terror.

http://video.cardomain.com/Clip.aspx?key=A51E3A2E1666EAA5&ctx=feat

NSFW language. love the slo-motion yet pitch-correct yelling.


----------



## bikerkid91 (Dec 24, 2007)

this is the intermedite at ipswitch in chesapeake va 
they got bulldozed theres 10x nicer jumps be built now ill post when i can


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

built in 3 hours by 2 people, tomorrow we will ride the jumps, and build some more
























sorry about the quality, i only had my phone with me


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats actualy good quality for a phone I think. I don't know if I would want to jump with that bike tho.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

its seen worse than these jumps, but i have no choice anyways, hopefully soon ill have a steelhead


----------



## sin/p3 (Oct 27, 2005)

are trails in eugene oregon akaHARVEST TRAILS


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

very nice, looks well taken care of.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

if your talking about mine, they all turned to sand overnight, and are unridable, and no real way to take water out there, we'll have to wait for rain


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

not mine but amazing


----------



## BikeDude823 (Jan 2, 2008)

motomack86 said:


> Im sure some of you will recognize this spot,ive been working on these for years.This was last season after a fresh rebuild.


Those jumps are SICK! I wish I had some jumps like that. By the way, are those shells?


----------



## motomack86 (Jan 13, 2007)

BikeDude823 said:


> Those jumps are SICK! I wish I had some jumps like that. By the way, are those shells?


Its a mixture of sea shells and dirt.Its a total nightmare to work with,but the area where were at, there is almost nowhere to build jumps.Were working out there right now changing some things and doing some maintenance.


----------



## Blown4 (Feb 29, 2008)

motomack86 said:


> Its a mixture of sea shells and dirt.Its a total nightmare to work with,but the area where were at, there is almost nowhere to build jumps.Were working out there right now changing some things and doing some maintenance.


Holy ****! that's the bowl/shells/whatever the **** you want to call them? Damn that place has changed crazy like since 01' Now that I have a hardtail i'll have to go out there and ride/give a hand. Haven't been there since I used to ride bmx in highschool.


----------



## motomack86 (Jan 13, 2007)

Blown4 said:


> Holy ****! that's the bowl/shells/whatever the **** you want to call them? Damn that place has changed crazy like since 01' Now that I have a hardtail i'll have to go out there and ride/give a hand. Haven't been there since I used to ride bmx in highschool.


Yeah man! The ditch,the pit,shells,foster city.It has a few different names.That pic was last year.Its still in pretty good shape but the 50s have been coming out again and ruining most of our latest work,they ride there when its muddy so the ruts are everywhere.Im tired of dealing with those guys so ive decided to retire from head builder.Its not worth the frustration.Im hoping to have one last good summer out there before the place gets worked over by the little dirt bikes.


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj130/rickertmork/Picture.jpg 
heres my 1st jump made out of dirt i made. is there anything wrong with it or anything?


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

the wood on the landing would hurt if you wrecked, see if you can get the wood on the takeoff to contour more


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

k thanks. the sand grains are too large to pack. no mater how much i pack it down and water it its still to soft.


----------



## sin/p3 (Oct 27, 2005)

sin/p3 said:


> are trails in eugene oregon akaHARVEST TRAILS


one more:thumbsup:


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

for serious jumps like that do you just dig up that dirt from the side or do you get it by the truckload?


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

Im too busy building ours up, also the town may plow them so I'm not really up to posting them and get even more kids riding them that have no idea wth their doing. If they last this summer i'll post some up toward the end of summer


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

buckoW said:


>


DUDE WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?!?! GRAB SOME TWINTIPS AND GET OUT THERE AND SKI.

WELCOME TO

www.newschoolers.com


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

ontario_bike said:


> DUDE WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?!?! GRAB SOME TWINTIPS AND GET OUT THERE AND SKI.
> 
> WELCOME TO
> 
> www.newschoolers.com


Haha, I snowboard around 120 days a year already. Those pics were taken in June. I gotta bike sometime.
here is a pic from last winter


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

haha nice dude. im more of a skier less of a biker. always trying to do what ever i can on the last bits of snow near my house.


















and lastly coming out of a tailgrab 3 in a big air comp








now back to the dirt jump part...
working on a drop in ramp last summer. ended up way to steep and sketch and the dirt back there is bad for jumps so were not sure what were gonna do with it this summer


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

heres a fun section at my local DJ's









and heres some shred pics of me i had floatin around. my main sport.
capita stairmaster 48
lib tech skate banana 52


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

is it even possible to make a lasting jump out of sand? sick jumps tho


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

can't really make one that lasts but it would be good to learn and figure out what kinda jump you would want.


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

hmm can u like order a truckload of clay dirt?


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Skiing's where it's at in the winter!

Reppin NS too!

-Broken to 270









Haha yes back to biking.

I just started a good gap over my hill in my back yard with a natural tranny. I'll post up pictures when it's done


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

chicohigh5 said:


> not mine but amazing


I'd have to kill myself if I ever cased one of those.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

MTN MAN said:


> hmm can u like order a truckload of clay dirt?


yeah you can but it might be hard to get it to mix right. Might be better if you just build the jumps out of those


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

Summers here, get out of the skate park and dig 

Trails are where its at...


----------



## motomack86 (Jan 13, 2007)

Who digs in the summer? Winter is building season.

But seriously those trails are sick !!!!


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Those trails are beautiful and look like a lot of fun! Found this on the ridemonkey forums...


----------



## black hills tj (Apr 4, 2007)

TXneedmountain said:


> Those trails are beautiful and look like a lot of fun! Found this on the ridemonkey forums...


Kids have some skills...but their balls are bigger than their brains:madman:


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

doh sorry that wasn't really trails sorry about that meant to post in the video section lol...Anywhooo I finally manned up and built a small double and realized I didn't have enough run up room  so now I'm looking for another spot


----------



## Sharingan 19 (Jun 13, 2008)

So I saw this pile of dirt on the way home, and some unattended construction supplies next to it.... 15 min later..... Yea, I know its crude and the sand was full of rocks and soft like sponge cake (hence the wood)

So other than "don't ride it" any suggestions ? 

































Sorry for the camera phone pics.


----------



## emeriska (Aug 19, 2008)

WOOOOA!

Did they make those with a spoon and a knife? they'ra like so....so...PERFECT! lol


----------



## motts (Oct 9, 2005)

*Digging!*

Been spending 90% of my riding time lately digging and it's paying off. We finished the landing he's standing on and almost done with the next hit. It'll be just right of the jump I'm going off and split to 3 lines from there. A couple of those lines need some freshening up, still work to do.
$hit's going to be ridiculous soon. Now go forth and dig!


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

big bike jumps =]


----------



## MEA scepter (Nov 4, 2008)

i think they used a mold or somethin. anyway... i was wondering where you can get some cheap boards at to mak some simple cinder block jumps. i just started makin jumps and the only thing ive done is clear somme weeds off of my local jump park (its a legal one) and moved some rocks out of the way. the place is rocky as hell.


----------



## Minden (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm working on a secret spot right now, hoping for it to rain soon.... perhaps I'll upload some pics once its finished... hope it turns out good =]


----------



## clint999 (Jul 11, 2008)

dude i know...that is pretty sick, i wish there were some of those around my area haha


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

Basset Trails, I didn't build them to begin with but I do my share of working on them.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

MTN MAN said:


> https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj130/rickertmork/Picture.jpg
> heres my 1st jump made out of dirt i made. is there anything wrong with it or anything?


nice jump dude you got it


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Shock and Awe*

Dirtrider202: This is the photo of the week! Awe and Shock! My girlfriend and I debated where your driverside foot was pointed (noob to dirt jumping) ... keep at it!


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i miss these places. stupid tree huggers...


westlake?  I went back there a few weeks ago, saw about 6 deer hanging around where the jumps were. sad to see it gone


----------



## Jcurl (May 7, 2009)

buckoW said:


> Porter and a dirt quarter on the Swiss Nationals DH track


Truly Awesome


----------



## nateisme (Jan 5, 2009)

These are mine ive been workin on for a little while by my self. They arnt nearly as big as some of these but they sure are fun and are getting bigger as i get back into it..
:thumbsup:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nateisme


----------



## jpculp (Jul 11, 2009)

TortugaTonta said:


> Summers here, get out of the skate park and dig
> 
> Trails are where its at...


i want to go to this kids house...


----------



## Uncle Jimmi (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

legal trails in downtown chicago. three lines of dirtjumps and a large pumptrack with tables.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

I just built a new park for a resort on the Italian speaking side of Switzerland. Here are some pics.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

buckoW said:


> I just built a new park for a resort on the Italian speaking side of Switzerland. Here are some pics.


Nice work! Those look really really fun. :thumbsup:
That hip on the right (and in the first pic) looks great.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

flawless job!


----------



## streble (Aug 28, 2009)

slingerzz said:


> cully said:
> 
> 
> > well here's some from chi town, we got some good rain yesterday and built like crazy, these things are completly different from one week to the next. but well see how the new set up goes when it drys out.
> ...


Public, free, and right in the city. Check out the website with location and more info. https://www.thegardenjumps.com/


----------



## bmxchris256 (Feb 21, 2009)

hey im new on here but are any of you guys from texas around the dallas area and do you guys know of any trails around there i know of some but not to many...ill get pics up of some of my trails in a little while


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is the Local Dual Slalom track in Columbia Missouri:























































Here are the local Dirt Jumps in St. Louis. Free, legal, quality jumps. Doesnt get any better:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Lil too lazy to embed the pics with my laptop but here's the link of what I did last winter...

http://iggz.pinkbike.com/album/Locs-on-Spokez/

Just wait for this one ;]


----------



## conbon (Apr 23, 2009)

haha zenki, i was just scrolling through the pics and it took me a while to realize that you posted up some pics of crazy 8s....you ride out there much?

This is my buddy jumping over something Toothless Tim (in background) set on fire:


----------



## blone (Jul 21, 2009)

aggiebiker said:


> nicest dub i ever seen, stolen from the flybikes site


Nice! A work of art right there!


----------



## ridn (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is a coupe of jumps in Houston, TX. These are known as The anthills. Their is 2 lines, 1 small line and 1 big flow line (4 big double) is now pretty sick. Ill get some pics another time.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Here are a few pics of my 11 year old son ripping.....


























































My buddy Myles:


































A video and a pic of my son hucking two different 10' gaped ledge drops:


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

buckoW said:


> I just built a new park for a resort on the Italian speaking side of Switzerland. Here are some pics.


interesting park, I like the cow jumps LOL


----------



## atrane21 (Jun 29, 2008)

New local trails complete with a 8-10 foot dirt quarter pipe!!


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

chillipepper1 - your son has some skills! You must be proud!


----------



## kotletas (May 29, 2010)

Nice jumps


----------



## Air Junkie (May 11, 2010)

^^ Your kids a bad ass!


----------



## Air Junkie (May 11, 2010)

ChiliPepper1 said:


> Here are a few pics of my 11 year old son ripping.....


Your kids a bad ass!


----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you guys need to see some epic dirt jumps.

































































































































































































































































That's all for now. I'll get some more later on. Got about 200 more pictures.


----------



## deftone_zero (Jul 15, 2010)

Just got back into riding bikes after years of no biking. I just bought a KHS DJ24 because I didn't want a BMX or fullsize MTB so I thought the DJ would be a great toy. I live in the Southern California area in the Inland Empire and was wondering if there were any good places to ride and jump nearby. If anyone is in this area please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## urbansaint (Jul 19, 2010)

sickkkk park


----------



## urbansaint (Jul 19, 2010)

eugene as in eugene OREGON?


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

it's really sick to see some of my local jumps in the "epic dirt jumps" post (although they're probably the ones that might not quite belong). Fun fun fun jumps regardless.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

*My first jump*

Well a while back i found a pile of gravel that seemed very tempting. It's my first ever jump and it's an ongoing work of progress. I just snapped these pictures really quick so the quality isn't that great, i'll get some nice pictures of the lip and landing soon. Lemme know what you think.

[


----------



## islandertek (Jun 21, 2010)

*Work in Progress!!*

LOOKING FOR FEEDBACK!!  
I just started building these DJ's a couple weeks ago! It's my first time building DJ's in a track style. I've built single kickers but never planned out a track. The dirt was already there in just rough junk mounds with concrete and trash in them. I have spent 29 hours myself and 17 hours my brother has put into this project so far! We have no water source so it's bringing buckets and coolers on a truck to the closest road then carrying them in and watering with a small cup and bucket with holes drilled in it to make it "rain"!! Ha Haaa!! 

There's nothing "big" or dangerous, just a 4.5/5 foot table and a 3 foot table that are both "3 Ways". We also have a small rythm line begun with a 3.5 foot table lead in. It's all coming together slowly but surely!! Unfortunaltely I have shoulder surgery next week and this project will be put on hold for another 4-6 months!! :madman:

Here's what we have so far!! The pictures are a little out-dated as I have went in and manucured all of the jumps and they are "SOLID" now!! It's been a lot of fun for my kids and myself so far!! Just trying to figure out where to go with it next!

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## islandertek (Jun 21, 2010)

Here's a link to the rest of my pics of the track!! It shows most of everything as it sits now!! The track doesn't have much if any elevation drop! Pretty much flat!!
Still a lot digging and tamping to be done!! This won't be done until late spring/summer 2011!! Stay tuned on the HOOLIGANZ DJ's!!

http://rockymountainhooliganz.shutterfly.com/pictures/4983

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## islandertek (Jun 21, 2010)

Here's some more pics I have put on Shutterfly!!!

http://rockymountainhooliganz.shutterfly.com/pictures/4983


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice stuff. Why do some people have carpet and rugs on their jumps and landings?


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

TheAllCreator said:


> Very nice stuff. Why do some people have carpet and rugs on their jumps and landings?


Dirt cracks easily in hot places, so if you have a jump thats exposed to the sun 24/7 or the sand just cracks very easily you put a rug on top after watering it so that it lasts longer.


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

aha! so that's what my problem is.

Pics of my jump. I had 3, but I decided to make the last one a berm, and then I took out the first one becuase I used filler, and the rocks were showing.

I'm intending to develop the whole area into a 4x park eventually.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Something's wrong with your post, I don't see the pics.


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

awesome pics guys.


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't upload the pics, so I'm going to have to give some links.
http://www.mediafire.com/?ul8wmuxibbnn3q5
http://www.mediafire.com/?gvbb6t5owcagbo0
http://www.mediafire.com/?84jpspv1g2r43hj

It's still very much a work in progress, i moved the jump and landing further apart today, as i get more confident to do bigger jumps.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Dang, thats a nice spot! I'd love to have dirt like that near my place! Oh and if u do go bigger and don't want to do all the digging, i suggest you cut some of the deadfall like the tree in the second pic and use it as a filler. Good luck and get some action shots :thumbsup:


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, I'm going bigger, and I'm doing the digging! 

I'm trying to keep these jumps filler free, I had some sets a while ago that had rocks from the river and logs that had washed up in the flood, but they caused me no end of trouble.

I dug them up, and removed the filler, and spent hours making them the right shape, and I ended up with a much better jump. I'm always adjusting my jumps, and filler gets in the way of my method of reshaping.


----------



## CLBMTB (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone know of some good dirt jump spots in orange county, ca? Thanks!


----------



## Breakin_ish (Jul 18, 2011)

damn you guys got the ill spots, making me wanna work on mine!


----------



## bradknob (Jan 25, 2011)

what u guys do about dirtbikes riding ur trails. we put in a few weeks of work building only to be found by a few d-bags on dirtbikes. casing just about every jump, plowing through jumps that havent dried etc. etc. looking for a new spot to rebuild more secluded. no luck thus far. so were thinking of driving nails through boards and burrying them in the jumps...... and building wooden takeoffs, and loosly putting them together so when they hit em, they eat $hit. anyone else have this problem


----------



## xZach (Sep 18, 2011)

@2w4s, love those pics.


----------



## inkaholic (Jul 28, 2009)

*Dumps to Jumps*

Here is a partial shot of the Trestle Bike Skills Park in Denver, CO. This location was formerly the storage site for dumpsters, now the play site for jumpsters. It is a 4 acre park built by Denver Parks and Rec with the help of Trestle Bike Park, Winter Park. Original design credit goes to John Cowan. At the top are some wood features and a "kiddie" pumptrack. There are 5 jump lines and a larger pumptrack at the bottom. This pic is the middle of the jump lines (jumps 2 and 3). The park is free and open sun up to sun down.

Ink


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

inkaholic said:


> Here is a partial shot of the Trestle Bike Skills Park in Denver, CO. This location was formerly the storage site for dumpsters, now the play site for jumpsters. It is a 4 acre park built by Denver Parks and Rec with the help of Trestle Bike Park, Winter Park. Original design credit goes to John Cowan. At the top are some wood features and a "kiddie" pumptrack. There are 5 jump lines and a larger pumptrack at the bottom. This pic is the middle of the jump lines (jumps 2 and 3). The park is free and open sun up to sun down.
> 
> Ink


With the big line having 3 lines within it. Love this place.


----------



## DirtBound (Mar 21, 2009)

Cru Jones said:


> Nope. SoCal.


where at in socal? looks like somewhere near the los angeles national forrest?


----------



## JarExtreme (Jan 27, 2012)

*Queenstown*

Here's some of the best trails I've ever ridden at Gorge Rd Jump Park.


----------



## S.Turner (Mar 7, 2012)

That loos sooo great!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Building some new stuff local at my place:


----------



## Jonnybmac (Mar 14, 2012)

how do you guys get suck awsome places.. i thought my local bmx track wasalright but these make it look like flat ground


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

Jonnybmac said:


> how do you guys get suck awsome places.. i thought my local bmx track wasalright but these make it look like flat ground


Go for a drive! Have a look around, ask people. If you find a mint spot, knock on the nearest door and ask very kindly who owns the land and would they like a lovely set of dirtjumps in their backyard. If you're in town, ask the council, they may have somewhere you could build.

I live on 16 acres next to a river, so land was not an issue for me.


----------



## Rooney (Feb 10, 2012)

the_godfather said:


> they're not really good pics. just some stills taken from a DV camcorder. I also didn't build these. i just decided to jump them while i was there. Maybe going again next weekend, weather permitting and as long as i get my new handlebars and stem as they kind of bent on that seconds jump. So i'll take some better pictures then.


jumping over the saarlac pit


----------



## Ha_ha_693 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sweet pics carnt w8 to get my dartmoor shine and ill b posting pics up


----------



## speederson (Apr 3, 2012)

Rocky mountain flow DJ


----------



## cjurzendowski (Apr 4, 2012)

nice bike!


----------



## cjurzendowski (Apr 4, 2012)

(santa cruz)


----------



## chucky d (May 29, 2012)

some sick jumps....anyone got any good edits on them? :thumbsup:


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

the_godfather said:


> they're not really good pics. just some stills taken from a DV camcorder. I also didn't build these. i just decided to jump them while i was there. Maybe going again next weekend, weather permitting and as long as i get my new handlebars and stem as they kind of bent on that seconds jump. So i'll take some better pictures then.


That's a crazy jump. Nice photo man.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

JarExtreme said:


> Here's some of the best trails I've ever ridden at Gorge Rd Jump Park.


Wow! That's a crazy trail park there. Cool!!


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Building some new stuff local at my place:


That's actually one of my favorite frames. Very nice bike.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

speederson said:


> Rocky mountain flow DJ


Wow!!! That's an awesome color! Lovely rig.


----------



## 89redranger (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice bikes and trails guys. Keep em coming, I need more ideas to steal...


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Main DJ park in town. Now all I need is a bike to ride this. Also need to clean it up. The weather has been so bad lately that every trail clean up day has been canceled.





And for the heck of it, the local BMX and really pitiful pump track that I'm currently waiting for the park service to give me the permission to try and fix it up. Fingers crossed and praying they will approve.


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

This is a local spot we got official approval for, after digging there for 5 years.
Troy at Shredmond in Bend, Oregon, United States - photo by nastynick42 - Pinkbike
Maintenance at Shredmond in Bend, Oregon, United States - photo by nastynick42 - Pinkbike
Troy at Shredmond in Bend, Oregon, United States - photo by nastynick42 - Pinkbike
One of the local 20" riders boosting!
... at Shredmond in Bend, Oregon, United States - photo by nastynick42 - Pinkbike


----------



## DevsP3 (Dec 29, 2012)

There are some very nice jumps and impressive moves you guys and gals are pulling off...

Quick question for everyone: Anyone ever ride "The Pits" in Port Washington, NY on Long Island (Behind Thomson Industries building?)....The trails have been eliminated a few years back and replaced by a gated community unfortunately - but I used to ride there about 8-10 years ago...great spot.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Eagan MN- Lexington Diffey sports complex


----------



## Hank Moody (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey guys,
just build with the stuff I have and like. Haven't rode on a track in about 15 years hoping to try and get the feel for it a little this summer./Users/stevepark/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2013/05/07/20130507-191838/IMG_0302.JPG


----------



## Richard_Librium (May 24, 2013)

*Torremolinos Dirts*

i didnt build these jumps but i help maintaining them 

Torremolinos - Malaga


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey here is a small park that just got built in Maple Plain MN, small but fun .3 acre

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Maple-Plain-Dirt-Jump-Park/115080258581951?fref=ts









and here is an update on the Eagan MN Bike Park a little bigger .75 acre
https://www.facebook.com/EaganBikePark

This one is getting close to done


----------



## AlexFowler (Mar 20, 2013)

Check out these dirt jumps and pump tracks built by Action Sports Construction! (ActionSportsConstruction.com)


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

Helping bring thread and myself back from the dead...our midweek jump spot as of November.


----------



## sixgun_sound (Dec 1, 2007)

Yakima, WA:


----------



## alexlikesbikes (Mar 19, 2014)

Denton, TX. Just starting to build. If anyone local sees this PM me!


----------



## leomd333 (May 27, 2014)

The bigger lines of my local's!









Sent from my LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Rad where is this? Looks like a fun line!


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Here is a look at the dirt jumps going up at Cottage Grove Bike Park in Cottage Grove Mn 
https://www.facebook.com/cottagegrovebp


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

that is through day 4 of the build. We are starting day 5 today and more dirt is on its way. this is what we are doing with the bell built grant


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Here is what it looks like towards the end of day 8 of the build! looking solid!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

looks great chance. nice effort!


----------



## inkaholic (Jul 28, 2009)

Good use of the grant monies Chance! That is looking really good. Mentioned it at Barnum and one fella is excited for it because he is from your state and is going in a couple weeks. He really hopes that the djs are open when he is there. 

Ink


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

We had a solid build session last night at CGBP. Things are really coming together. Some of the most recent features are still to soft to really test but we hope with this stretch of warm weather over the next few days, everything should firm up and we should be able to open the dirt jumps this Saturday morning. Please stay off them until then. We will be back out on site tonight working on the final pieces! See you then!


----------



## velorider562 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Kona Shonky - Custom Build*

Been wanting one for awhile and found a great deal on a Kona Shonky.









Shimano SLX 175
Sram X9 Rear Hub
Shimano Deore Front Hub, converted to bolt on
Sun e31 Rims
Sapim Spokes
Crane Creek Series 40 Headset
Fake Tioga Spyder Saddle
TLD Bolt-On Grips
Fox Talas Fork
Magura MT4 Brakes


----------



## codycups13 (Aug 19, 2016)

heres a video of the rubyhill bike park in denver. this was the first ride through of these jumps so i cased a few


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

My local hangout/trails, Santos Vortex FR area in Ocala, FL.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2290688437672652/

We're continually building. Have 2 new lines we're working on hoping to finish as well as a flow trail by Fat Tire Fest in March.


----------



## Nick_The_DirtJumper (May 25, 2019)

Check out Barnum in Denver Co it gets bigger and Bigger every year.


----------

